# Anyone know how to tighten a Convertible top guide pin on 71 GTO convertible?



## gsouth (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone know how to tighten a Convertible top guide pin on 71 GTO convertible? This the silver colored one inch long pin at the drivers side front corner of the convertible top is near the front lock-clamp that locks the top down. My guide pin is loose and I cannot get a wrench on the bottom of the pin bolt. Thanks in advance.


----------

